# mk4 dash in mk2 jetta or golf



## python99 (Jun 19, 2003)

has anyone ever seen an mk4 dash in a mk2? Is it even possible? if so show me some pics.


----------



## Motomania (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: mk4 dash in mk2 jetta or golf (python99)*

Here is a picture of the mk 4 dashboard in a mk2 golf


----------



## JLT_GTI (Mar 29, 2005)

I cant see anything


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: mk4 dash in mk2 jetta or golf (Motomania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motomania* »_Here is a picture of the mk 4 dashboard in a mk2 golf









it's b/c he didn't put the link in between the img icons...
let see it dogg...


_Modified by topduko19 at 12:59 AM 4-4-2005_


----------



## mumbles117 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: mk4 dash in mk2 jetta or golf (topduko19)*

the Mk4 cabrio dash will fit. I was told the new cluster will plug into a 2.0 but not a vr6. Don't know if it's true or not, just what I was told.


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: mk4 dash in mk2 jetta or golf (mumbles117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mumbles117* »_the Mk4 cabrio dash will fit. I was told the new cluster will plug into a 2.0 but not a vr6. Don't know if it's true or not, just what I was told.

But the cabrio's dash is a MK3 dash.







There is no such thing as a MKIV cabrio. They are updated MKIIIs, hence the term MK3.5 cabrio. It's a MKIII dash with a dimpled texture. Nothing like a MKIV dash.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: mk4 dash in mk2 jetta or golf (G60Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Driver* »_
But the cabrio's dash is a MK3 dash.







There is no such thing as a MKIV cabrio. They are updated MKIIIs, hence the term MK3.5 cabrio. It's a MKIII dash with a dimpled texture. Nothing like a MKIV dash.

Damn, I guess he done been CABRIOWNED!
Seriously, punkassjim did an MK IV dash into an A3, and I've seen A3 dashes into an A2, so I don't see why an MK IV WOULDN'T go into an A2, but I don't know of anyone that's done it. HOWEVER, the link above would be nice to see so that it can be proven that it actually HAS been done...
Mike


----------



## VCW (Oct 7, 2003)

Yep, it's possible.
mk4 dash in a mk2


----------

